# Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools



## NeRo1987 (11. Mai 2011)

*Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Laut Quelle: www.Gamestar.de veröffentlicht Valve demnächst einen Level Editor für Portal 2.

Hier der zitierte Artikel von der Gamestar Homepage:



> Valve hat eine erste Beta-Version der Authoring-Tools zu * Portal 2 *veröffentlicht. Das Programm kann ab sofort kostenlos über den  »Tools«-Bereich in Steam heruntergeladen werden. Die Authoring-Tools  sind dabei in weiten Teilen mit den Werkzeugen identisch, die auch von  den Valve-Designern bei der Entwicklung des Spiels verwendet wurden und  gehen weit über die Möglichkeiten eines reinen Level-Editors hinaus. So  können neben neuen Einzelspieler- und Koop-Karten auch zusätzliche  Charakter-Skins, 3D-Modelle, Sound-Effekte und Musikstücke für Portal 2  erstellt werden. Als Starthilfe hat Valve ein paar Beispiel-Maps erstellt, an denen  sich angehende Level-Designer orientieren können. Weitere Tipps und den  genauen Inhalt des Updates (unter anderem eine neue Version des  Source-Level-Editors »Hammer«) finden Sie auch im offiziellen Portal 2-Blog. Dort haben die Entwickler zudem zwei Mailing-Listen verlinkt, die von Valve zum Thema empfohlen werden.


























Ich finde es einen sehr schönen Zug von Valve den Kunden einen Editor zu  spendieren, die Community bleibt somit dauerhaft erhalten. Daran sollten sich andere Entwickler ein Beispiel nehmen, besonders weil  auch Valve bereits einen *KOSTENLOSEN DLC* angekündigt hat.

Wieso schafft ein Entwickler wie Valve es kurz nach Release einen Editor  zu veröffentlichen, und ein immens größerer Entwickler wie Crytek auch  nach Monaten nicht?

Grüße Nero


----------



## weizenleiche (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Find ich gut! Dann bleibt Portal 2 doch erstmal installiert


----------



## Menthe (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Sehr genial 

Valve ist doch einfach ein guter Entwickler die sich um die Community kümmert. Nicht so wie manch anderer


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Deshalb ist Valve mein lieblings Entwickler.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb ist Valve mein lieblings Entwickler.



Wenn sie dann auch mal gute Spiele machen würden


----------



## NeRo1987 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Die sollen mal lieber Episode 3 rausbringen, bzw. gleich ein Half-Life 3 hehe.. 
Aber diesmal dann erstmal PC-only, PS4 und Xbox 9999293 können immer noch abgespeist werden ... 

Lieblings-Entwickler kann man auch nicht sagen, Valve bringt meines Erachtens zu wenige Games auf den Markt.
Den Großteil Ihres Umsatzes werden sie bestimmt mit Steam machen.


----------



## clemi14 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Naja is ja schön und gut, aber jetz vergleichen wir hier mal net Äpfel mit Birnen.

crytek und Valve das sind scho zwei paar Schuhe, und mal ehrlich ich will ganz arg bezweifeln, das der Umfang des Portal Editors auch nur annäherungsweise an den der Sandbox 3 rankommt. 

Außerdem ist die Sandbox eig nen Entwicklerwerkzeug, wenn man will kann man mit ihr nen ganzes Spiel designen und entwickeln bei dem veröffentlichen Editor wird das wohl kaum möglich sein.

Und NEIN ich bin kein Crytek Fanboy 

Und jetz mal ehrlich hinter Portal steckt auch bloß die Source Engine die es scho ewig gitb, da kann man sie auch mal für andre zur Verfügung stellen, bei Crytek sieht das anders aus.

EDIT: Grad gesehen, weit über die Möglichkeiten eines Leveleditors reichen  Entschuldigt mich bitte.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

schöner zug von valve!! Jeder Publisher kann sich ne Scheibe abschneiden...

Und zu Crytek (Saftladen) brauch man eigentlich kein Wort mehr verlieren, C2 wurde noch gekauft, jedoch werde ich nie wieder ein Spiel von Crytek kaufen, ohne es vorher kostenfrei auf meinem Rechner gespielt zu haben!

Bei Valve kann man sich sicher sein, das die Spiele nen Knaller werden!!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Hab mir Portal2 auch gekauft, echt geniales Spiel, und lustige Computerstimme

Valve und Dice sind für mich momentan die Entwickler überhaupt.. 

Studenten durften da meines Wissens auch mitarbeiten (weiss nicht ob beim Teil 1 oder 2)


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hab mir Portal2 auch gekauft, echt geniales Spiel, und lustige Computerstimme
> 
> Valve und Dice sind für mich momentan die Entwickler überhaupt..
> 
> Studenten durften da meines Wissens auch mitarbeiten (weiss nicht ob beim Teil 1 oder 2)


 
Teil 1 wurde von Studenten entwickelt und von Valve vertrieben. Ob bei Teil 2 noch Leute vom ersten Teil mitgewirkt haben, weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## NeRo1987 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



clemi14 schrieb:


> Naja is ja schön und gut, aber jetz vergleichen wir hier mal net Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> crytek und Valve das sind scho zwei paar Schuhe, und mal ehrlich ich will ganz arg bezweifeln, das der Umfang des Portal Editors auch nur annäherungsweise an den der Sandbox 3 rankommt.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn der Editor nicht den Umfang der Sandbox 3 haben würde, es geht meines Erachtens rein ums Prinzip.
Valve bringt von sich selbst einen Editor auf den Markt, manch andere Studios nutzen dies um weiter Kunden zu vera...

Aber egal jetzt, wieder zurück zum Thema, Crysis Themen sollten anderswo diskutiert werden.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Cool, ich liebe Portal 2. Hab schon durch, Valve kann ich nicht viel sagen, hab kein Half life gespielt, mich stört nur an denen das Antihacker-Schutz VAC. Sonst bin ich zufrieden


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Dann kann ich Portal 2 ja auch auf der Platte lassen, nachdem ich auch den Co Op durch habe


----------



## RapToX (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann auch mal gute Spiele machen würden


 made my day


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Mai 2011)

RapToX schrieb:
			
		

> made my day



Ist doch so. 
CSS ? Unlogisch , viel zu einfach gemachte Maps und Engine , man kann mit den Waffen nicht aimen. ( Kimme Korn sicht also Rechte Maustaste ) 
HL 2 ? Komische Story ,das selbe wie bei CSS, nicht aimen blöde waffen.
Portal 1 und 2 ? Eine Sache für sich , 50€ für ein 10 Stunden singleplayer Spiel ? Langweilige Grafik ( fast dieselbe wie bei P1 ) komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? ) und die Story ist ja mal das letzte: ein computer schickt 2 Roboter um ihre eingefrorenen humanen testsubjekte wiederzufinden, weil sie ja vorher alle Menschen umgebracht hat .


----------



## Einer von Vielen (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? )


 Was soll daran schlecht sein? Es muss auch immer wieder neues geben, wenn man logische Simulationen spielen will, soll man sowas wie DCS: A-10C Warthog spielen^^
Welches Spiel ist schon wirklich logisch? Es gibt halt auch Sci-Fi, wo Portal wohl hineingehört


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Mai 2011)

Einer von Vielen schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll daran schlecht sein? Es muss auch immer wieder neues geben, wenn man logische Simulationen spielen will, soll man sowas wie DCS: A-10C Warthog spielen^^
> Welches Spiel ist schon wirklich logisch? Es gibt halt auch Sci-Fi, wo Portal wohl hineingehört



Ja aber wie willst du mit so einem kleinen Ding ein Wurmloch erschaffen das Materie  wiederherstellen kann und fast keine Energie verbraucht?


----------



## RapToX (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist doch so.
> CSS ? Unlogisch , viel zu einfach gemachte Maps und Engine , man kann mit den Waffen nicht aimen. ( Kimme Korn sicht also Rechte Maustaste )
> HL 2 ? Komische Story ,das selbe wie bei CSS, nicht aimen blöde waffen.
> Portal 1 und 2 ? Eine Sache für sich , 50€ für ein 10 Stunden singleplayer Spiel ? Langweilige Grafik ( fast dieselbe wie bei P1 ) komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? ) und die Story ist ja mal das letzte: ein computer schickt 2 Roboter um ihre eingefrorenen humanen testsubjekte wiederzufinden, weil sie ja vorher alle Menschen umgebracht hat .


 omfg, geh lieber wieder cod spielen 
scheinbar hab ich auch ein ganz anderes p2 gespielt. denn meins hatte eine ganz andere story


----------



## Dyn@moFan (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Also ich find diesen Support für das Spiel von Valve einfach klasse und freue mich schon auf viele neue Maps und Mods aus der Community.


----------



## Rollora (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Wieso schafft ein Entwickler wie Valve es kurz nach Release einen Editor  zu veröffentlichen, und ein immens größerer Entwickler wie Crytek auch  nach Monaten nicht?
> 
> Grüße Nero


wie kommst darauf, dass Crytek in irgendeiner Form größer sein soll. Ist ja lächerlich... 
Außerdem: Crytek hat doch eh die Sandbox, oder nicht? Drittens: Crytek gehört jetzt eher zu EA und hat ja kein eigenes Publishing und nichts dergleichen. Da EA mit DLCs verdienen will, wären sie blöd Editoren rauszugeben, zum schluss werden Mods ja doch meistens besser und umfangreicher als DLCs. Und Gratis



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Die sollen mal lieber Episode 3 rausbringen, bzw. gleich ein Half-Life 3 hehe..
> Aber diesmal dann erstmal PC-only, PS4 und Xbox 9999293 können immer noch abgespeist werden ...
> 
> Lieblings-Entwickler kann man auch nicht sagen, Valve bringt meines Erachtens zu wenige Games auf den Markt.
> Den Großteil Ihres Umsatzes werden sie bestimmt mit Steam machen.


 
Ein AAA Titel Pro Jahr ca, das reicht doch. Um nochmal den Vergleich zu Crysis zu machen: 2004 FC,2006 Crysis (was zwar grafisch hui war, aber beim Gameplay HINTER FC lag) und 2011 ohne irgendwelche Standards zu setzten Crysis 2. Valve hat mehrere große und mittlere Marken inzwischen: Half Life, Left 4 Dead, Team Fortress, Portal, Counter Strike uvm. Natürlich Steam usw.



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist doch so.
> CSS ? Unlogisch , viel zu einfach gemachte Maps und Engine , man kann  mit den Waffen nicht aimen. ( Kimme Korn sicht also Rechte Maustaste )
> HL 2 ? Komische Story ,das selbe wie bei CSS, nicht aimen blöde waffen.
> Portal 1 und 2 ? Eine Sache für sich , 50€ für ein 10 Stunden  singleplayer Spiel ? Langweilige Grafik ( fast dieselbe wie bei P1 )  komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? ) und die Story ist ja mal das  letzte: ein computer schickt 2 Roboter um ihre eingefrorenen humanen  testsubjekte wiederzufinden, weil sie ja vorher alle Menschen umgebracht  hat .


 Selten so gelacht. Was betrachtest du als gute Story? Und nur weil du mal mit was innovativen überfordert bist, heißt das nicht, das ICH und tausende andere immer dieselben 3 Standardwaffen und Levelaufbauten haben wolln. Und dass du die Story bzw den Hintergrund nicht kapiert hast tut mir leid.
CSS ist außerdem nicht direkt von Valve.

Jedes der von dir genannten Argumente hat damit zu tun, dass du scheinbar nicht mit Innovation oder einer Andersartigkeit zurecht kommst. Dann wärs einfach besser du belässt es beim 100en Call of Duty aufguss. Das ist immer dasselbe, die Story ist immer gleich schlecht, man braucht seinen Kopf nicht einzusetzen, auch bei den Waffen brauchst keine Angst haben, dass sie kompliziert zu bedienen wären.

Manche wollen halt 1000 mal dasselbe sehen, manche ab und an was neues erleben. Ich mag eben sowas wie die Portal, Gravity usw Guns, clever aufgebaute Levels und intelligente Gegner. Am besten ohne Schlauchlevels (COD vs STALKER) usw.
Es zwingt dich ja niemand, solch hochschwierige und komplexe (und nicht wirklich ernst gemeinte) Spiele wie Portal 2 zu kaufen. Wo du 50 Euro für P2 bezahlt hast weiß ich nicht, ich würds derzeit für 30 bekommen, P1 war eh gratis und P2 wird auch bald mal unter 20 fallen. COD hat ja nur 5 Spielstunden und man bezahlt bei Release auch 50-60, aber es ist wenigstens nichts neues dabei im Gameplay, vielleicht ist das für viele hier einfach praktischer...


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ja aber wie willst du mit so einem kleinen Ding ein Wurmloch erschaffen das Materie  wiederherstellen kann und fast keine Energie verbraucht?


 
Wow - du spielst wohl nichts anderes außer Landwirtschafts- und Baumaschinensimulator? Wobei, die könnten auch noch zu unrealistisch sein 
Mal im ernst: wenn man anfängt sowas zu bemängeln, kann man gleich 99% aller SPIELE in die Tonne treten. Spiel ungleich Wirklichkeit, das ist das Grundprinzip und das Schöne daran


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wow - du spielst wohl nichts anderes außer Landwirtschafts- und Baumaschinensimulator? Wobei, die könnten auch noch zu unrealistisch sein
> Mal im ernst: wenn man anfängt sowas zu bemängeln, kann man gleich 99% aller SPIELE in die Tonne treten. Spiel ungleich Wirklichkeit, das ist das Grundprinzip und das Schöne daran


 Es war ja auch nur eines von vielen Argumenten.


----------



## Low (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist doch so.


 
Was spielst du denn so? Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht Cryschiss und Call of Dünschiss


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Mai 2011)

Low schrieb:
			
		

> Was spielst du denn so? Sag mir jetzt bitte nicht Cryschiss und Call of Dünschiss



Das ist offtopic schreibe mir ne pm.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

omfg... gibt doch noch komische leute...


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Mai 2011)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:
			
		

> omfg... gibt doch noch komische leute...



Weil ich keine Spiele mit billiger Grafik mag , indem ich einen bekloppten Roboter mit einer Portalgun Spiele ?


----------



## JawMekEf (12. Mai 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ich keine Spiele mit billiger Grafik mag



Minecraft?  (ich spiels auch)
Naja jedem das seine...


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2011)

Andere Entwickler benutzen einen solchen Editor um die Maps als DLC zu verhökern. Vorbildlich von Valve.


			
				Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch so.
> CSS ? Unlogisch , viel zu einfach gemachte Maps und Engine , man kann mit den Waffen nicht aimen. ( Kimme Korn sicht also Rechte Maustaste )
> HL 2 ? Komische Story ,das selbe wie bei CSS, nicht aimen blöde waffen.
> Portal 1 und 2 ? Eine Sache für sich , 50€ für ein 10 Stunden singleplayer Spiel ? Langweilige Grafik ( fast dieselbe wie bei P1 ) komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? ) und die Story ist ja mal das letzte: ein computer schickt 2 Roboter um ihre eingefrorenen humanen testsubjekte wiederzufinden, weil sie ja vorher alle Menschen umgebracht hat .



Bis auf die Stelle mit der komischen Logik bei Portal geb ich dir komplett Recht. Ich mag auch keine Valve Spiele.


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

Es geht um den Level Editor und nicht was für ein merkwürdigen geschmack StarKilla hat. Der name sagt doch schon alles. 

Back to topic!

Der Editor wird sobald wird möglich installiert. Finde es von Valve einen guten schachzug. (Von wem ist CSS wenn nicht Valve?)


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

ist schon installiert, muss mich die Tage mal mit beschäftigen. Mimimiiii


----------



## christian.pitt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> Teil 1 wurde von Studenten entwickelt und von Valve vertrieben. Ob bei Teil 2 noch Leute vom ersten Teil mitgewirkt haben, weiß ich leider nicht.



ja haben sie:

hab das ganze game auf englisch+kommentare der entwickler durchgezockt und da sagte einer, dass er, mit seiner ehemaligen Studentenverbindung, ein "eher ungewöhnliches" Spiel entwickelt hat, wo man mit einer Farbpistole herumschoss ---> glibbrigen Farben in Portal 2


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*

Es war übrigens genau dieses Spiel: Tag: The Power of Paint - Download - CHIP Online. Valve hat die Idee aufgekauft und die Entwickler bei Portal 2 mitarbeiten lassen.


----------



## Crono (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist doch so.
> CSS ? Unlogisch , viel zu einfach gemachte Maps und Engine , man kann mit den Waffen nicht aimen. ( Kimme Korn sicht also Rechte Maustaste )
> HL 2 ? Komische Story ,das selbe wie bei CSS, nicht aimen blöde waffen.
> Portal 1 und 2 ? Eine Sache für sich , 50€ für ein 10 Stunden singleplayer Spiel ? Langweilige Grafik ( fast dieselbe wie bei P1 ) komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? ) und die Story ist ja mal das letzte: ein computer schickt 2 Roboter um ihre eingefrorenen humanen testsubjekte wiederzufinden, weil sie ja vorher alle Menschen umgebracht hat .


 
Ich sehe du hast das Prinzip von CSS nicht wirklich verstanden ... Und die Story von HL2 ist grandios für einen Shooter, aber natürlich wird sie einem nicht aufgedrängt und bis ins letzte Detail vorgekaut wie in diversen anderen Shootern wo man den Spieler bloß nicht mitdenken lässt.

Zur Grafik in Portal 2: Ich finde sie klasse. Die Kulissen sind einfach wahnsinn und die gescripteten Sequenzen einfach geil. Was die Source Engine heute noch kann find ich klasse. Es kann (und soll!) nicht jedes Spiel Crysis Niveau haben. Warum auch? Man kann spiele auch mit weniger Aufwand mit einer guten Atmospäre versehen. Portal hat einen großen Vorteil: Es läuft superflüssig und Flimmerfrei, die Bildqualität ansich passt. Hier wurden Effekte nicht mit Bildqualität erkauft wie es in meinen Augen heute viel zu oft passiert.

Wie Rollora schon sagte, geh lieber CoD Teil 139 zocken ...

@Topic: Schön, kostenloser DLC und Entwicklerkit: Damit dürfte in nächster Zeit Nachschub für Portal 2 kommen  Und wer weiß, vielleicht gibts ja mal ne komplett neue Story von dem ein oder anderen Mod-Team  Aber wie so manch anderer hoffe auch ich darauf, dass Episode 3 endlich in Angriff genommen wird.

Cu Crono


----------



## fuSi0n (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ist doch so.
> CSS ? Unlogisch , viel zu einfach gemachte Maps und Engine , man kann mit den Waffen nicht aimen. ( Kimme Korn sicht also Rechte Maustaste )
> HL 2 ? Komische Story ,das selbe wie bei CSS, nicht aimen blöde waffen.
> Portal 1 und 2 ? Eine Sache für sich , 50€ für ein 10 Stunden singleplayer Spiel ? Langweilige Grafik ( fast dieselbe wie bei P1 ) komische Logik ( Portalwaffen wtf ? ) und die Story ist ja mal das letzte: ein computer schickt 2 Roboter um ihre eingefrorenen humanen testsubjekte wiederzufinden, weil sie ja vorher alle Menschen umgebracht hat .


 
Sehr schön dann bleibt die Valve-Community frei von leuten die nur stumpfe Unterhaltung suchen.  Und HL1 +2 hat sicherlich mit die beste Story abseits von Rollenspielen in der ganzen Spielgeschichte, bisher.
Und bei Computerspielen mit Logik kommen.... ohne worte

Also spiel weider Crysis 2 und COD....


----------



## Explosiv (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Portal 2 - Valve veröffentlicht Level-Editor und Authoring-Tools*



NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Wieso schafft ein Entwickler wie Valve es kurz nach Release einen Editor zu veröffentlichen, und ein immens größerer Entwickler wie Crytek auch nach Monaten nicht?


 
Weil Valve nicht Crytek ist .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------

